# Wyndham - Offering 7 Day Vacation to sit through their sales talk



## Grimplin

Sorry if I am posting this in the wrong place.

Currently we are on vacation at Smugglers Notch in Vermont on a rental I arranged (my first!) through the rentals wanted section of this website (Thanks to everyone who responded).

When we signed in we got the pressure to attend one of their sales talks (blah, blah, blah). Luckily I have read enough here to no not to buy anything. 

Anyways, they are offer a 7 day trip (for free they say) if you attend one of their sales talks. They say it could be anywhere (even back at Smuggs). 

I believe some of the small print is that it has to be used within a year and that you can only book within 30 days of you intended travel date. 

Does anybody know if there is any other catch to this. I may be tempted if that is all there is to it. However, for me this seems to fall into the whole "It it seems to good to be true then it probably is" realm. There must be some other fine print, but I probably won't get to see all of it unless I sign up for a presentation.

Any advice or information out there?

Cheers


----------



## tschwa2

It sounds like an RCI cert.  If it is truly free than it might be worth about $250.  If it requires an RCI exchange fee it is worth about $50.


----------



## dustenm

Grimplin said:


> Sorry if I am posting this in the wrong place.
> 
> Currently we are on vacation at Smugglers Notch in Vermont on a rental I arranged (my first!) through the rentals wanted section of this website (Thanks to everyone who responded).
> 
> When we signed in we got the pressure to attend one of their sales talks (blah, blah, blah). Luckily I have read enough here to no not to buy anything.
> 
> Anyways, they are offer a 7 day trip (for free they say) if you attend one of their sales talks. They say it could be anywhere (even back at Smuggs).
> 
> I believe some of the small print is that it has to be used within a year and that you can only book within 30 days of you intended travel date.
> 
> Does anybody know if there is any other catch to this. I may be tempted if that is all there is to it. However, for me this seems to fall into the whole "It it seems to good to be true then it probably is" realm. There must be some other fine print, but I probably won't get to see all of it unless I sign up for a presentation.
> 
> Any advice or information out there?
> 
> Cheers




I was at a Wyndham timeshare in Pigeon Forge, TN last month and attended there timeshare pitch and got the same certificate as well as a $75 amex gift card.  You might want to see if you can squeeze the $75 out of them as well.  I stayed 2 weeks so maybe that is why the offer was different or maybe it was location based.

About the certificate it truly is a free 1 week stay no other fees involved.  As you mentioned the only catch is the certificate is good for 1 year from the issue date and can only be used to book something 30 days or less in advance.  So that does limit the use of it but it still is a great deal.  The site they use is  http://www.resortcerts.com/  you can go on there to see what availability they have listed currently. 

Its a great gift just to sit for 90 minutes.  But Just make sure to say no and don't buy anything.


----------



## CO skier

Grimplin said:


> ... you can only book within 30 days of you[r] intended travel date.
> 
> Does anybody know if there is any other catch to this. I may be tempted if that is all there is to it.



That is the catch; all that is left 30 days in advance is the leftovers of the leftovers, and only what may be available.

There is no guarantee you will get into Smuggs or any other certain resort.  If you do find something at Smuggs, it would be for the first week of November or some other ultra-low season week there or somewhere else.

If you are thinking about a free summer week, or other popular time, anywhere - it probably won't happen.

Plus, are they offering only a studio, or a 1 or 2 bedroom?

You are probably better off taking the $75 or $100 Visa card instead and renting a 7-day vacation that you want.


----------



## CO skier

dustenm said:


> As you mentioned the only catch is the certificate is good for 1 year from the issue date and can only be used to book something 30 days or less in advance.  So that does limit the use of it but it still is a great deal.  The site they use is  http://www.resortcerts.com/  you can go on there to see what availability they have listed currently.
> 
> Its a great gift just to sit for 90 minutes.  But Just make sure to say no and don't buy anything.



Just checked the site, and Smuggs is available beginning April 10 or 11 (30 days) in studio, 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, or 3 bedroom.  Off season, but if that works with your schedule, then that would be a better deal than the Visa card.


----------



## dustenm

CO skier said:


> Just checked the site, and Smuggs is available beginning April 10 or 11 (30 days) in studio, 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, or 3 bedroom.  Off season, but if that works with your schedule, then that would be a better deal than the Visa card.



My offer was the 7 night certificate + a $75 amex gift card.  I got both for attending the presentation.  So I would try to talk them into both if you can.  But then again I was staying 2 weeks so maybe that has something to do with the gift you get.


----------



## CO skier

dustenm said:


> My offer was the 7 night certificate + a $75 amex gift card.



That is a "nothing to lose" deal.  I would endure an owner update for that.


----------



## Rent_Share

I got a three day cert + $ 100 for attending a DRI presentation, limited resorts, limited dates -with the assurance that I would not have to attend another inquisition.  The paper work confirmed no additional presentation required.

When I arriged the "Check In Stadd" tried to book me for my three hour tour . . . .


----------



## Grimplin

Thanks Everyone for all the responses,
 We attended the presentation and have been emailed our 7 day certificate. I will try to figure out how to use it later 

All in all it wasn't painful - although it was longer than promised.


----------



## Bigrob

Grimplin said:


> Thanks Everyone for all the responses,
> We attended the presentation and have been emailed our 7 day certificate. I will try to figure out how to use it later
> 
> All in all it wasn't painful - although it was longer than promised.



Set an alarm on your iphone for the allotted time. When it goes off, stand up and say, "Thank you. Our time together is done. We'll be leaving now as committed, because we follow-through on our commitments."


----------



## torontobuyer

Bigrob said:


> Set an alarm on your iphone for the allotted time. When it goes off, stand up and say, "Thank you. Our time together is done. We'll be leaving now as committed, because we follow-through on our commitments."



Nice advice. I might add that, when the time feels right, I would tell them that the alarm was set, so they will need to make decisions, if they are running late. Maybe say something is scheduled.

I'd like to get one of these certificates, Any ideas on how to get offered a presentation? And are these able to be purchased from someone else?


----------



## pedro47

There is no way we would attend this presentation.  Unless it was a guarantee 7 days trip to Hawaii, in a five star hotel, with a first class air fareticket paid by the resort and all of the above in written prior to the presentation.


----------



## Rent_Share

Well you have established your price


----------

